
The Subways Seeded the Coronavirus Epidemic in New York City [pdf] - azinman2
http://web.mit.edu/jeffrey/harris/HarrisJE_WP2_COVID19_NYC_13-Apr-2020.pdf
======
11thEarlOfMar
Wuhan Subway:
[https://www.travelchinaguide.com/cityguides/hubei/wuhan/subw...](https://www.travelchinaguide.com/cityguides/hubei/wuhan/subway-
map.htm)

Milan:
[https://www.introducingmilan.com/metro](https://www.introducingmilan.com/metro)

Seoul:
[http://www.seoulmetro.co.kr/en/cyberStation.do](http://www.seoulmetro.co.kr/en/cyberStation.do)

And the flip side:

Los Angeles: [http://www.orangesmile.com/common/img_metro_maps/los-
angeles...](http://www.orangesmile.com/common/img_metro_maps/los-angeles-map-
metro-1.png)

San Francisco: [http://mapsof.net/san-francisco/san-francisco-bay-area-
metro...](http://mapsof.net/san-francisco/san-francisco-bay-area-metro-map-
bartl)

------
bb2018
This is pretty interesting. I think it may be slightly overconfident in the
sense that the data is still not super granular and there aren't too many
other data points of comparison (geographic restaurant data, work data, etc.).
However, so much data reports viruses being more likely to spread indoors and
in close quarters so the subway makes perfect sense.

It is also very scary. I currently live in a fairly remote town of 3000
people. There have been a couple Covid cases here, but it is pretty easy to
see how even with the most loose social distancing policies the R0 here would
be lower than a fairly stringent policy in NYC. I used to live in Manhattan
and the number of people I would be a few feet from just walking out of my
apartment, walking one block to a grocery store, and coming back up is more
people than I am within a few feet of here every week even when restaurants
are open. I'm not sure how big cities solve this.

------
KarlKemp
Counterpoint: [https://pedestrianobservations.com/2020/04/15/the-subway-
is-...](https://pedestrianobservations.com/2020/04/15/the-subway-is-probably-
not-why-new-york-is-a-disaster-zone/)

